
Harvard dean of econ: open borders would double the world's GDP - qwerty343
https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/forget-wall-already-its-time-us-have-open-borders
======
topmonk
What is being proposed isn't open borders, because only one side (the U.S.A.)
would be allowing people in. Effectively it instead becomes a sieve. If the
other country has people it doesn't want to deal with, such as homeless or
criminals, they could dump them on the first and bar them from coming back,
and even do this clandestinely, by effectively barring them with threats of
jail time.

